# SPASMAN MILKSHAKE IDEAS.Protein?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

How to add protein to a milkshake?My milkshake would be:-Milk(with or without lactose)-Strawberries(Spas favorite berries







)-Banana(unsure if it is safe







)-How to add protein?Please ingredients needed







.I wonder if banana are constipating when blended.Perhaps i could add Papaya or avocados.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

soya milk, blue berries and strawberrys


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Blueberries taste odd this season.







But still a good idea.


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

I use protein powder - available at health food stores. If you don't want to buy that, you could try wheat germ.If you are okay with dairy, you could add cottage cheese or yogurt for more protein.You can also try tofu and soy milk - here's an easy recipe I found!Banana strawberry shakeTotal servings: 4Ingredients250 g soft tofu1 ripe banana, peeled200 g strawberries200 ml soy milk2 Tbs sugar Recipe directionsCombine the strawberry, banana, sugar and tofu. Mix with blender until very smooth. Add the soymilk and mix again.Serve the banana strawberry shake chilled.I make mine with vanilla protein powder, bananas, strawberries, orange juice, yogurt and ice so it's very cold and frosty. YUM!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i love blueberries but at this time of the year i find them quite expensive..Im sure i read somewhere that blueberries are good for a lot of things cant remember any of them now


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:you could add cottage cheese


GOOD IDEA!!!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

cottage cheese to a milkshake?







yuk id rather put cottage cheese on a cracker spas


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Heu i don't know cheese is acceptable with fruits.Humm yeah i'm not sure about the taste however it is not simple to add proteins.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Cottage cheese is pretty bland and is often served with fruit.K.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

cottage cheese with pineapple or chives is yummy


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have my stuff from the grocery.-Strawberries-Bananas(there was only green available







)-cottage cheese for proteins-Should i add grapes


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)




----------



## 18361 (Feb 23, 2006)

whey protein??


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I don't know if i tolerate it







.I think it is full of gluten.NO?


----------



## 18361 (Feb 23, 2006)

it's not gluten, i think whey protein is one of the best protein you can get!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I think it is pro-bloating.


----------

